
Eye to Sky - Pay attention to niche markets - davidbanham
https://blog.notbad.software/post/eye_to_sky/
======
electricwater
Agree... In Pharma it is already happening: Niche drugs market looks set to
balloon | Financial Times
[https://www.ft.com/content/110846d4-06a4-11e8-9e12-af73e8db3...](https://www.ft.com/content/110846d4-06a4-11e8-9e12-af73e8db3c71)

